# Which TT length should I go with???



## cobrakillerta (Nov 18, 2007)

So after riding XC and DH/FR for the past few years I'd like to get back into dirt jumping (man do I miss it!). I've never had a 26" dirt frame so I'm unsure of what TT length I should go with. I'm about 5'10 1/2" or so tall and always rode a 21" frame back when I rode BMX dirt. I'm looking at picking up a Black Market Malice complete which is available in 21.5" & 22" TT lengths, but the 22" will not be available for another month or so. Any advice?


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

I am the same height as you. I race BMX as my primary activity and moved to the 26" DJ last year as my race bike (Black Market). I am on a 21.5" tt. It works perfect for me.


----------



## cobrakillerta (Nov 18, 2007)

Chris C said:


> I am the same height as you. I race BMX as my primary activity and moved to the 26" DJ last year as my race bike (Black Market). I am on a 21.5" tt. It works perfect for me.


What TT length do you run on your BMX?


----------



## PoshJosh (Mar 30, 2007)

I am 6'0" and there is a 22" malice sitting at my shop waiting for me to build it.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

cobrakillerta said:


> So after riding XC and DH/FR for the past few years I'd like to get back into dirt jumping (man do I miss it!). I've never had a 26" dirt frame so I'm unsure of what TT length I should go with. I'm about 5'10 1/2" or so tall and always rode a 21" frame back when I rode BMX dirt. I'm looking at picking up a Black Market Malice complete which is available in 21.5" & 22" TT lengths, but the 22" will not be available for another month or so. Any advice?


At your height, and that you used to ride 21"tt bmx, def go for 22", 22.25" or 22.5" tt for MTBMX. 21.5"tt runs short, especially Blackmarket. I know this from experience with my bike and a lot of my friends bikes.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

I'm 5ft7 and a 22" TT DJ style bike feels good to me for all round riding. Recently I purchased a BMX with a 20.75" TT which feels pretty much spot on also.

Hard to say since I don't dirt jump (yet). I know though that the bike I've got (Giant STP) came in two sizes and the 22" TT one was the smaller of the two.

I think in metric so 1/2 inch is like less than 1.5cm, if you went for the 22" you could easily run a 40mm stem instead of a 50mm one to make up for the difference in the cockpit, obviously not the overall geo though.


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

I went from a racing Standard 24" with 21.5" tt and a Felt 20" with 21.5" tt and am now racing a 21.5" Black Market. No issues or concerns about the Black Market being small.

I am a a tick over 5' 10".


----------

